# Superbol 400 (Sis labs)



## Itsagamble1 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi guys, can find much information on sis labs superbol 400 (200 mg Test E, 100mg mast e, 100mg tren e) anyone ran this before? How was it? Seems like it should be an awesome stack thinking of running 2ml pw for 12 weeks with 1ml sis labs boldenone for first 8. I'm thinking sleeping/night sweats could be an issue any advice on how to tackle it? Thanks...


----------



## iambazza (Apr 30, 2017)

Dosages: Mast > tren > test

The only time I didn't have sleep issues (and less mental sides) was when I used this dosing protocol.

450mg mast, 250mg tren, 150mg test.

Loved it.

I'd use separate compounds rather than a blend tbh.


----------



## ryanb95 (Oct 21, 2016)

I ran it for 14 weeks the Test in it is g2g and so is the Tren I ran it at 2ml EW and night sweats were incredible the Mast in it I'm sure is also g2g as a lot of people say you get random spots of hair growth when you run Tren and Mast together which I was also getting so overall the compound is good, lost quite a lot of fat off running it for 14 weeks aswell


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

not run the blend but currently runnign test and tren and from this week dropped in an equal amount of mast in there as well.


----------



## mannersjay (Aug 19, 2013)

On this exact product now, started on 1 mil twice a week, now doing 1.5 twice a week. 6 weeks in. Sleep is a major issue, MAJOR. Tired as hell during the day, but hot as heck at night so consequently can't sleep. Not quite DNP sweats...actually, nowhere near DNP sweats, but I sweat profusely in the gym, which obviously you always love to feel. Loving the results. Not sure how you combat the sweats though. Can't really manipulate the doses, which is my only issue. I'd like to run more tren than test, which is impossible when 1 ml gives you 200 mg test, and 100 mg tren, so next time I'm buying separate compounds. That is my ONLY issue with it.


----------



## Itsagamble1 (Jul 14, 2017)

mannersjay said:


> On this exact product now, started on 1 mil twice a week, now doing 1.5 twice a week. 6 weeks in. Sleep is a major issue, MAJOR. Tired as hell during the day, but hot as heck at night so consequently can't sleep. Not quite DNP sweats...actually, nowhere near DNP sweats, but I sweat profusely in the gym, which obviously you always love to feel. Loving the results. Not sure how you combat the sweats though. Can't really manipulate the doses, which is my only issue. I'd like to run more tren than test, which is impossible when 1 ml gives you 200 mg test, and 100 mg tren, so next time I'm buying separate compounds. That is my ONLY issue with it.


 That's my major worry ATM I work long hours so sleep is a concern but I'm gonna stick to 2ml pw & see how I get on. What you running for pct?


----------



## Mayzini (May 18, 2016)

mannersjay said:


> On this exact product now, started on 1 mil twice a week, now doing 1.5 twice a week. 6 weeks in. Sleep is a major issue, MAJOR. Tired as hell during the day, but hot as heck at night so consequently can't sleep. Not quite DNP sweats...actually, nowhere near DNP sweats, but I sweat profusely in the gym, which obviously you always love to feel. Loving the results. Not sure how you combat the sweats though. Can't really manipulate the doses, which is my only issue. I'd like to run more tren than test, which is impossible when 1 ml gives you 200 mg test, and 100 mg tren, so next time I'm buying separate compounds. That is my ONLY issue with it.


 this is the one reason I buy them as separates in that you can add to or remove compounds. I have been running test slightly higher than tren and I have felt no different to when I run it lower, first bit of Mast went in today.


----------



## J12KE (Jun 25, 2016)

I ran it before at 2ml/wk for 12 weeks and found it to be amazing, I put on some size whilst also dropping body fat a small amount, nothing major but definitely looked better after the cycle.

I am also running it now after changing the compounds in my cycle around.

I want to try Higher Tren to test next time so I have Tren, Test and EQ ready as separate compounds to run for 15 weeks later on towards the end of the year, so if I need to change doses about it will be easy. Can't wait.


----------

